# Powder Post Beetles In Freshly Cut Timbers



## Pittsville (Jul 22, 2012)

(Was sent here from diychatroom.com, Pest Control forum)

Last week we had two 6x8x18 timbers cut from some loblolly pine to be used as sill beams. (These timbers will rest on top of 2x pressure treat) The timbers have been sitting in an unfinished kitchen. (We now know that we should be storing the wood outside to air dry)

Both timbers have some slight surface mold, which we can handle. What has us concerned is the large number of pinholes that we just noticed in the wood. This morning, about 6 of the holes had a good amount of frass beneath them. We suspect powder post beetles.

Our question is, will treating the timbers with a borate solution be enough to eliminate the beetles? We spent a good amount of money on these timbers, so we'd like to salvage them if possible. If using them is a bad idea, we'll accept our losses and try to get kiln dried or pressure treated lumber instead. We certainly don't want to encourage an infestation. We're hopeful that treating the wood will eliminate the threat. What do you all think?


----------



## Pittsville (Jul 22, 2012)

I've attached pics of the frass and the holes. I also found a couple of dead/dying beetles near the timbers. I took the best closeup shot that I could with my phone. Could these be ppb?


----------



## mikeswoods (May 18, 2009)

I'm the one who suggested that you come here for help---

I do hope one of the cutters here will look in and help you---Mike---

We will see which site wins---M----


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Yep, beetles. Annoying pests. 

http://owic.oregonstate.edu/pubs/powderpost_beetles.pdf

http://www.doyourownpestcontrol.com/powderpostbeetles.htm

http://www.epestsupply.com/powder-post-beetles.php


----------



## mikeswoods (May 18, 2009)

Bingo--you win--DIY still hasn't posted an answer! Thank you--Mike----


----------



## scsmith42 (Jan 24, 2011)

Heat is typically the best method for killing PPB and their larvae; your second best option is to soak them in a solution of boric acid. Timbor is one of the more widely used products (available on e-bay), Solubor is another option that is sometimes available at farm supply stores.


----------



## ETWW (Mar 27, 2011)

Timbor will prevent infestation but I'm not sure that it will kill larvae that's already inside the timbers. 

Bora-care is probably a better product for infested wood. The glycol it contains is supposed to help in penetration.

The safest route would be to have the timbers kiln dried and then treat with one of the borate products to prevent re-infestation.


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Put smaller pieces in your freezer for a few days.


----------

